# Limb chicken opener



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

Who is planning out going out Fri for Squirrel opener? I will be heading out with one of the squirrel lasers, probably will miss the early morning, but will be out after work. Clothes are freshly permethrin treated and hanging in the yard to dry, can't wait.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I won't be heading out until Saturday but things are looking good near me.
Good luck and Good Hunting !


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

That almost looks staged with all those cuttings !!! Think I know where I'd be starting. Lots of hickory trees in our woods so it's spread out some, but they are cutting hard right now.


----------



## tkbiker (Jul 30, 2004)

Heading out this weekend for sure !!


----------



## bare naked (May 1, 2015)

Saw 4 fox squirrel in 2 hrs this mourning. Just had surgery & can't skin them so I didn't shoot. Was looking for red squirrel for fox & coyote bait of course I didn't see any.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

Saw one, missed. Still felt good to sot in the cool woods with a rifle in my hands


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I got a little damp but a nice morning, no bugs and no sweat.
Dad's 20 GA LC Smith, I could smell his pipe smoke every time I broke it open 
All In Hickory.
Lots of walnuts in my area but they're not cutting them yet.
Good luck and Good Hunting.


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

garhtr said:


> View attachment 244690
> 
> I got a little damp but a nice morning, no bugs and no sweat.
> Dad's 20 GA LC Smith, I could smell his pipe smoke every time I broke it open
> ...


nice gun!! I got the 410 LC....


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

beetlebailey said:


> nice gun!! I got the 410 LC....


 Nice ! Do you squirrel hunt with it ? I've always wanted a 410 double gun, maybe someday.
Good luck and Good Hunting !


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

garhtr said:


> Nice ! Do you squirrel hunt with it ? I've always wanted a 410 double gun, maybe someday.
> Good luck and Good Hunting !


nope! when I had it appraised, she stays in the safe!


----------

